# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Book Reviews >  Indonesian Weapons

## Cedric Le Dauphin

Hi! everyone

For those who are interested in the subject you can find my new book on Amazon

http://www.amazon.fr/Indonesian-Weap...5814328&sr=1-1

the summary is :
"Indonesian Weapons by Cedric Le Dauphin
 This booklet is an extract from the catalogue of a German public auction in September 2008, and is intended as a small handbook for collectors and fans of weapons from the Indonesian archipelago. Coming from two different collections,it showcases some rare examples of old blades. It also features detailed essential information, including the names and precise description of each weapon, its style and material, each illustrated by a photograph.

best regards
Cedric

----------


## Nate_Owen

Looks interesting, I like the cover photo

----------

